# Ativa Mobil IT mp3 player problem.....



## XtremeQueen (Jan 19, 2010)

I have just bought an Ativa Mobil IT Mini Clip 2GB MP3 player..........and if you need it the model number is KS02......... I have charged it up like it told me to and transferred music to it like it told me to but when I try to turn it on the blue power light lights up but then starts to blink and then goes out.......... I have fully charged it like it says to do but the power light still blinks and then shuts off.......... I don't know what to do......... can someone please help me? Thanks!:4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## Sellingen (Jun 11, 2007)

If you just recently purchased it you can probably take it back to the store and exchange it. I've always found that its better to return an item that was problematic right out of the box than try and troubleshoot it. If you get a second one that is problematic, I would just go with a completely different brand.


----------

